# Country Comfort Wood Stove (Identify Model ? & Catalytic?)



## MAP_1980 (Jan 28, 2018)

I need help with my Orrville Country Comfort stove. I am not sure which model it is, but I need help determining if I will need a catalytic. 

I replaced gaskets, ceramic blanket, and replaced the bricks. 

Can anyone assist?


----------



## begreen (Jan 29, 2018)

A link to the manual is in this thread:
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads...t-cc325-fireplace-insert.159710/#post-2144363

The insert doesn't appear to be catalytic. But much more importantly - The grillework above the insert surround looks like it is for a zero clearance fireplace. Is this stove installed into a zero clearance fireplace or a full masonry fireplace. (A ZC fireplace will have a metal chimney). This stove must not be installed in a zero clearance (factory built) fireplace.


----------



## bholler (Feb 1, 2018)

MAP_1980 said:


> I need help with my Orrville Country Comfort stove. I am not sure which model it is, but I need help determining if I will need a catalytic.
> 
> I replaced gaskets, ceramic blanket, and replaced the bricks.
> 
> Can anyone assist?


Is the insert hooked to a liner going to the top of the chimney?  And like begreen asked is that a masonry firebox with a masonry chimney or a prefab fireplace with a metal chimney?


----------

